# MX-Einträge für Mailserver



## Dommas (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab da ein kleines Verständnisproblem. Bei mir ist im Moment folgende Situation:

Ich habe einen Nameserver gemietet und kann dort selbst Einträge machen. Es ist ein EazyDNS-Interface (http://www.eazydns.com/demo.php).

In unserer Firma haben wir einen Exchangeserver, der selbst via SMTP und ohne Smarthost etc. Mails verschicken soll. Wie muss ich jetzt auf dem Nameserver die Einträge erstellen, damit klar ist, dass unser Exchange-Server die Mails der Domäne domain.xy verwaltet? Was braucht es da für Einträge? Und wie mache ich unseren Exchange resp die Domäne zur FQDN so dass der Server eben selbst an andere Server Mails schicken kann?

Wir benutzen übrigens Exchange Server 2003 Standard und Windows Server 2003 Standard.

Ich bin froh um jeden Tipp... Danke im Voraus!

Dommas


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

wie du auch schon im Betreff richtig geschrieben hast, musst du MX-Einträge für deine Domains setzen, d.h. die IP-Adresse / Hostname eures Mailservers eintragen.


----------



## Dommas (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Das war mir schon klar. Nur wusste ich nicht genau wie. Scheinbar hat's geklappt, denn folgendes erhalte ich, wenn ich den DNS-Server befrage:

> nslookup
> set querytype=mx
> pro-webdesign.ch
Server: 10.0.0.10
Address: 10.0.0.10#53

Non-authoritative answer:
pro-webdesign.ch mail exchanger = 10 mail.pro-webdesign.ch.

Authoritative answers can be found from:
pro-webdesign.ch nameserver = ns2.dynamic-net.ch.
pro-webdesign.ch nameserver = ns1.dynamic-net.ch.
mail.pro-webdesign.ch internet address = 212.71.103.235

(ok, jetzt ist alles real, spielt ja keine Rolle).

Nur wenn ich ein Mail an eine Adresse @pro-webdesign.ch schicke, die auch existiert auf dem Exchange, erhalte ich folgende Meldung zurück:

<tom@pro-webdesign.ch>: connect to mail.pro-webdesign.ch[212.71.103.235]:
Connection refused

Könnte das ein Firewall-Problem sein oder etwas anderes?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Dezember 2004)

Connection refused bedeutet, dass kein SMTP-Server antwortet. Der Port könnte in der Tat durch eine Firewall geblockt werden.


----------

